# The PJ Hairdryer MkI



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Ok I have constructed the PJ Hairdryer MkI consisting of the cheapest hairdryer I could find (Argos £5.95), the flexible hose from a Dyson DC07 and copius amounts of superglue. The results where incouraging with a good warm heat and the pipe streaching to the mirrors from the blower output. The only snag is the strength of the air. My theory of a reduced pipe dia increasing the velocity does not work (V=Q/A) leading me to suspect the output pipe is not air tight despite the dryer pipe being connected directly to the red output pipe. With the reduced area of pipe this will create a pressure in the pipe causeing the excess to leak elsewere. My suspicions were confirmed when I placed my hand over the dryer pipe and no audible change in the fan speed or any pressure buildup was noticed. I will investigate further and report initial field trials early next week.

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm puzzled, Chuggs. I thought the PJ hairdryer used the 12volt heater blower (Propex or Truma) in the 'van, connected to a length of pipe for hairdrying? So why the Argos 'dryer (presumable 240volt)?

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

It does B&S, I used the case of the hairdryer without the insides and connected the pipe to the back thus creating a 'proper' hairdryer for Debs to use - She has standards you know!! :wink: 

A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm getting really excited about this, a hairdryer with my name on it!!

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You sneaky devil, Chuggs!!! :wink: 

I like your style!

Does Debs know what a lucky girl she is? You ought to tell her . . .

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Shes going to find out tomorrow night :twisted: 

She is also going to find out that the dyson doesnt work because the new flexible pipe hasnt arrived yet 8O 

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Minor details!

Barry


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I've just had a thought. Why not feed the heater hose into a 12volt dryer? You'd then get the benefit of another 12volt "assister" fan and a bit more heat? Or maybe disconnect the heat for safety?

Over to you, Inventor/developer. . . !

(If we go on like this, we could end up torching the entire 'van!) 8O

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Already a contingency plan B&S my only thought is the complication with the air pipe and cable. Simple is best is my filosofi :idea: .


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You have my utmost confidence, Chuggs. I'll watch progress with great interest.

Simple is best? Why not drive around with Deb's head stuck out of the open window!  No, that's too simple. Being a 'gadget man' I'll stick with your hairdryer.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

you could also fix a branch in the pipe and feed one end to the engine compartment, hey presto, an engine pre-heat for the winter months.

Oh well, just an idea, they can't all be good!

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This just gets better and better.

"Give me a lever long enough and I'll move the world."

"Give a motorhomer a hose long enough and he'll heat the world!!!" 

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hmmm. I think I will have a go with the missus hairdryer and see what happens. She will be chuffed.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Then you'll be able to tell your missus what a lucky girl she is! Won't she be pleased? :wink:

But don't tell her I said that.

Please.

Barry (in enough trouble already!)


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Actually I was thinking of shuving it under the duvette for a prewarm during the winter but that would do me out of a chore I enjoy doing myself :wink: 

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Now look here, Chuggaluggs - just what are you talking about here? 

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

A Gentleman should always warm a Ladies spot before she retires of an evening.

A


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*hairdryer?*

as a moderator, I'm not sure whether I should be censoring this thread ......... 8O


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Just to clear things up...........

The 'Spot' is Her side of the bed of course!!


Tsk.................. some people :roll: 

A


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Back to technicals! :wink:



Chuggaluggs said:


> My theory of a reduced pipe dia increasing the velocity does not work (V=Q/A) leading me to suspect the output pipe is not air tight despite the dryer pipe being connected directly to the red output pipe. With the reduced area of pipe this will create a pressure in the pipe causeing the excess to leak elsewere. My suspicions were confirmed when I placed my hand over the dryer pipe and no audible change in the fan speed or any pressure buildup was noticed.


There does not have to be a leak in the pipes: Problem is that there are more than one blower in your motorhome. When you reduce the area on one of them, the (slight) increase in pressure will be distributed over the whole system so you won't feel or hear anything.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Good idea boff however we only have the one outlet - were only a little T4 panel van :roll: 

The thing is - the heater is not designed to do what I want it to do ie push air along a pipe but simply expell from the back of itself and thus, I suspect, a 'loose' fitting ' fan but I will see what Debs thinks in about 1 hour.

A


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: you will probably get a big hug if it works or not!!
Silly boy, no hose, no hoovering rayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! :roll:


----------

